# Uranium jumps $7 to $72 per pound!



## lancer (16 December 2006)

Uranium jumps to $72 per pound! This is from trade tech that was just published:



> The quest of buyers to secure uranium at fixed prices continues to fuel the price rise, with any spot material offered up by sellers creating a “feeding frenzy.”
> 
> As a result, the spot price for uranium jumped $7.00 this week to $72.00 per pound U3O8””the single largest increase reported since NUEXCO began publishing prices in 1968 (see chart).




If the $4 jump from cameco's mines made most Junior U's jump 15% I cant wait to see how this will impact them on monday. I was speculative when experts were saying Uranium will hit $100 now I am starting to believe it.


----------



## Sean K (16 December 2006)

I only see it at $65.50, but that will do me. $100 next year without a doubt. 

PDN will benefit the most I'd say. 

http://www.uxc.com/


----------



## lancer (16 December 2006)

It was just published (3 hours ago) by trade tech, the original and first source for the spot price. They publish it to subscribers on fri and everyone else (including uxc) on mon or tues. $65.50 was last weeks price kennas


----------



## Sean K (16 December 2006)

lancer said:
			
		

> It was just published (3 hours ago) by trade tech, the original and first source for the spot price. They publish it to subscribers on fri and everyone else (including uxc) on mon or tues. $65.50 was last weeks price kennas



Thanks Lancer! Making my weekend a little better after POG was smashed last night. Cheers.


----------



## lancer (16 December 2006)

it is great news!


----------



## lancer (18 December 2006)

PDN is doing great!


----------



## lancer (6 January 2007)

Just got the latest spot price, it stays the same $72 for the next week....Was hoping for a little bump to possibly boost the U stocks or at least keep them from further correction or pullback. Hopefully we are at the bottom.


----------



## rederob (6 January 2007)

lancer said:
			
		

> Just got the latest spot price, it stays the same $72 for the next week....Was hoping for a little bump to possibly boost the U stocks or at least keep them from further correction or pullback. Hopefully we are at the bottom.



lancer
Thanks for the "early" advices here.
Keep it up.


----------



## lancer (16 January 2007)

The spot price for the week of 1/15 remains at $72 no increase. I think that is actually a good thing, I know some including myself was a little nervous it may drop slightly...


----------



## rederob (22 February 2007)

lancer said:
			
		

> The spot price for the week of 1/15 remains at $72 no increase. I think that is actually a good thing, I know some including myself was a little nervous it may drop slightly...



Lancer
You have slackened off badly.
Waiting for a move on PDN, anyone?


----------



## Fab (23 February 2007)

rederob said:
			
		

> Lancer
> You have slackened off badly.
> Waiting for a move on PDN, anyone?



I am assuming that means shares like PDN will tomorrow sky rocket again


----------



## lancer (23 February 2007)

*Re: Uranium jumps $10 to $85 per pound!*

We are delighted to report to you that the price of uranium is
still in what we call a "Screaming Uptrend," soaring $10/lb to a
new all-time high at $85/lb!


----------



## drmb (23 February 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> I am assuming that means shares like PDN will tomorrow sky rocket again



Fab - seems yesterday there were many, many small parcels going through, sometimes only 2, 3, 5 shares, every 5-10 minutes, on PDN, SMM and ERA. Maybe other U stocks. I posted some examples on the PDN thread yesterday. I think the effect is bot trading by some major agent, and I suspect this is to try to trip the stops of some hodlers. It certainly sent the sp down even though yesterday by 11am when it started the new spot for U was well known. I'm just ignoring these machine trades (with no stop loss set now) for BMN, SMM and PDN. DYOR etc


----------



## Kauri (4 April 2007)

From todays West Australian,,,


> The uranium price, already at $US95 ($117) a pound, could be set for further gains this week after Energy Resources of Australia said production from its Ranger mine in the Northern Territory would be flat this year and 25 per cent to 35 per cent lower next year. ERA, which is controlled by Rio


----------

